# What energizes you?



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Nothing. I am a black hole.

As I absorb more energy, I lose more energy.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I am energized by new ideas. If I start brainstorming late at night, which happens somewhat frequently, I won't be able to sleep until I am distracted. Unfortunately, sometimes I am distracted by another brainstorming session on a different topic. Those are the nights when I don't sleep at all.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Having a good, successful conditioning (horseback) ride or LD endurance ride is the most energizing thing in the world (if it's a 50-miler though, I just want to lay in my tent and die for a few hours after.) Not as vividly energizing, but still clearly energizing, is just being at home and reading the internet. I can have been ready to fall over from lack of sleep all day, but when 8 PM rolls around and I get my internet time, I suddenly wake up and don't feel the need to sleep at all.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

Sex.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Exercise


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

Technical challenges give me real power if I'm motivated to tackle them (I don't have something else on my mind).

Listening to people explaining subtle points (could be math, programming, science, philosophy) - at some point you get an insight and it fells great.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Ideas with exciting potential.
Working on these ideas and coming up with more of its kind along the way.
Creating spins on ideas that people never would've expected. 
The elegant synthesis of two concepts into something visually pleasing. 
The mingling of art and science.
Playing Ne pong with someone I admire. 
Comedic banter.
Epiphanies.


----------



## Windrammer (Jan 13, 2017)

cold brews and _danger_


----------



## CHLOELILI (May 25, 2016)

Love.


----------



## Vega_ (Mar 12, 2018)

Epic soundtracks.


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas (Mar 3, 2017)

Music
LSD
Coffee
Tobacco
Exercise
Meditation
Dancing
Intelligent conversation
Learning a new task that requires fine motor skills
Adrenaline
Writing
Being alone
Being with good friends ... then being alone
Games that rely upon intuition 
Film
Art
Books
Sex


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

FiatLux said:


> Sex.


What I believe that truly energises me is the certainty of kindness in my heart and in the heart of all the beings in the universe. This certainty is one of the most amazing feelings I have ever experienced. I wish all beings in the universe could feel this amazing feeling all the time.


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

Science and tech. Having new ideas in various things


----------



## uman (Apr 19, 2017)

Coffee basically, lol

Spending quality time with friends, making lists, getting things done (even little things), a good outfit, taking a bath, meditation, being in a clean environment, working with people who inspire me, having cool things to look forward to, bright daylight, dancing, travel, volunteering, and taking a proper break.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

1. Meeting friends 
2. Going out and chill
3. Drinking 
4. Travelling 
5. New activities, new sports 
6. New food
7. Crush
8. Salary
9. Shopping 
10. Amusement park
11. Music


----------



## Gojira (Dec 18, 2015)

Learning a bizarre fact
Reading a really well crafted sentence
Reading a well crafted essay
Music (usually metal or hiphop)
A really hot guy in the near vicinity
Meeting an introvert I get to prod and poke at to come out of their shell is super fun
Working out, after a tough session I feel like I'm walking on clouds
A really good show/movie
Wearing red lingerie


----------



## Momopink (Apr 30, 2017)

A crush.
A road trip or vacation.
A story idea.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Radicals. Vegans, anarchists, etc.


----------

